# New Year Meet



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All after a lot of searching ive now found us somewhere to go for * New Year Meet* if any of you would like to join us we will be at Henstridge Golf & Leisure Club, Marsh Lane, Henstridge BA8 0TG.

We have room for *5* more to join us there dates *30th Dec to 2nd Jan 2017 extra nights available if you want them after 2nd*

Price is *£6.50* per night without electric, batteries can be charged for *£2* if needed
.
*NEW YEARS EVE* we have a meal with choice of the following

*New Years Meal Choices 
*
(1) Paprika Pork Tender lion
Pork loin in rich gravy and button mushrooms served with delicious 
mash potato & seasonal vegetables £9.50

(2) Lamb Shank in Mint Gravy
Slow cooked lamb shank in mint gravy served with creamy mash
potato & seasonal vegetables £9.50

(3) Scampi Chips & Salad £8.50

Choice of Desserts £3.50

Please let me know what one you require if any

After the meal we will have Music and Karaoke to see the New Year in.

If you would like to join us there please post on here and message me with *your user name, proper names and meal choice*

Hope some of you can make it we have 9 so far coming

Payment is in *CASH* on arrival to me

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only 3 places left now


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Room for 1 more due to a cancellation

*


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Anyone else like to join us at Henstridge we have room for a couple more

Just post on here and I will add you to the list

Jacquie
*


----------

